# lighting for planted 30 gallon HELP!



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

So im fixing to try a planted aquarium for the first time and i havnt seen other forums with my same situation. i have no experience with highly planted tanks but really love the idea of it all, i want to plant my 3o gallon with java moss, dwarf hairgrass, java fern, and red cryptocoryne wendtii. i have no idea what kind of light i need. I have a 30'' 17 watt florescent bulb in a 20 watt fixture that came with my aquarium when i bought it years ago and thats it. What kind of fixture and light or lights could i use and where could i get them??? Im only 15 and my paycheck isnt the highest so i really need the best product for the lowest price.... Any other advice on planted aquariums would be appreciated as well..:fish:


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

I looked at the Nova Extreme T5 HO Freshwater Aquarium Light Fixture that holds two 39 watt bulbs sounds good to me but id still like a confirmation from an expert.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

With the crypt you'll need co2 injection and around medium to high light I believe. 

T5HO will work, but a T5NO would be a better suit and it would be cheaper ( I think?) considering its a mere 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

ok thanks i appreciate the advice. what is the difference between HO and NO?


----------

